# Backyard has went into dormancy for unknown reason



## Jwheat (Aug 19, 2021)

My backyard started to die off last week for unknown reason. I mow every 3-4 days. Water at least 1" a week. We have had a lot of rain this summer and the soil is very moist. As you can see in the pictures it's just the area inside the fence. The rest of the yard is fine with no issue. This Bermuda sod is established and been down for 5 years. Went ahead and scalped this area down yesterday. Does anyone know what could have caused this? This area of yard gets about 5 to 6 hrs of sunlight per day. The only fertilizer I put out recently is 24-0-6 flagship from yardmastery. I also put out some spectricide weed stop granular from Lowe's. I do have a dog but that hasn't ever been an issue.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Are those photos before or after the scalp?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Check for Army Worms. They eat all the green and make it look like your grass is going dormant.


----------



## Jwheat (Aug 19, 2021)

Pictures are after the scalp.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Jwheat said:


> Pictures are after the scalp.


Isn't that supposed to look like what a real scalp is? I'm lost.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

I didn't scalp mine but this is exactly what my backyard looked like after I discovered army worms back there. Green one day and brown with a few green patches a few days later.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Armyworms are HORRIBLE in Bama from what I've heard this year. Interesting that your neighbor isn't touched, but they may have treated. Id at least give it a soap test.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

geez--no idea. its bermuda and should end up being ok. I would get with the local county extension office to find out what to do. let this group know when you do.


----------



## Jwheat (Aug 19, 2021)

Called local exterminator company and they said more than likely it's army worms. Been bad this year in Alabama. Someone is going to come out and see for sure what the issue is.


----------



## Jwheat (Aug 19, 2021)

WhiteSubi said:


> I didn't scalp mine but this is exactly what my backyard looked like after I discovered army worms back there. Green one day and brown with a few green patches a few days later.


How soon did your grass recover after being treated?


----------



## Staygald (Jul 8, 2020)

Jwheat said:


> Called local exterminator company and they said more than likely it's army worms. Been bad this year in Alabama. Someone is going to come out and see for sure what the issue is.


It's definitely 100% army worms


----------



## Staygald (Jul 8, 2020)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Spectracide-Triazicide-32-fl-oz-Concentrate-Lawn-Insect-Killer-HG-95829-2/100034451

That or if you can get a spray concentrate with 7.9% bifenthrin. You'll need a pump sprayer. DO IT NOW, the longer you wait the more the damage.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Jwheat said:


> As you can see in the pictures it's just the area inside the fence. The rest of the yard is fine with no issue. Went ahead and scalped this area down yesterday. Does anyone know what could have caused this?





Jwheat said:


> Pictures are after the scalp.


The grass below the canopy is brown because it doesn't get enough sunlight for photosynthesis. When you scalp it, the green grass on top is removed leaving only the brown behind.

On the off chance it is armyworms, do a soapy water test at the fence line to check for them.


----------



## Staygald (Jul 8, 2020)

> On the off chance it is armyworms, do a soapy water test at the fence line to check for them.


True. But to pick nits, characterizing it as an "off-chance" is not acknowledging the scope of this problem.

I guarantee it's army worms.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

ohh ok I got it... It was turning brown/dormant. Then you scalped. Was it that bad looking before the scalp?


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Staygald said:


> > On the off chance it is armyworms, do a soapy water test at the fence line to check for them.
> 
> 
> True. But to pick nits, characterizing it as an "off-chance" is not acknowledging the scope of this problem.
> ...


Armyworms will wreck havoc on a lawn and fast. A soapy water test will confirm. I've never seen armyworms eat in a rectangular pattern.

Op have you been treating the outside of the fence?.


----------



## athenslb57 (Aug 27, 2020)

Terrible in AL this year. I'm spraying Bifen XTS monthly.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Did the army worms stay exactly within the fence boundary?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Did the army worms stay exactly within the fence boundary?


They're highly trained


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Did the army worms stay exactly within the fence boundary?


This 100%. OP may very well have army worms, but I've never seen army worms afraid of a chain link fence...


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Spammage said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Did the army worms stay exactly within the fence boundary?
> ...


OP says grass was going dormant. Actually large portions were being eaten by Army worms.
OP decided to scalp yard. Posted picture was taken *after* the scalp. Hence the geometric shape.


----------



## Staygald (Jul 8, 2020)

Automate said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


Exactly this.

There are army worms outside that fence as well, and you can see some patches where the green is slowly browning out. They aren't as apparent in the longer grass but they are probably hiding out in the thatch layer.

They are EVERYWHERE in my neighborhood. My new neighbor across the street has been neglecting her yard because she's still in the process of moving in and her bermuda lawn is very long but still very green (with weeds as well). I checked her lawn and found army worms everywhere, even though it's not brown like my back yard. They're lower in the grass where they are not as visible yet.

She cut her grass this morning and the whole yard is now as brown as the OP's.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Some people don't mind armyworms......They look at it as getting there grass cut for FREE. :thumbup: :shock:


----------

